# Nervous around professor



## sapphiregirl14 (May 8, 2013)

Hi guys,

I'm not sure if I have social anxiety, but I do tend to get a little nervous in some situations - this is one of those situations. I'm in my first year of uni. For some reason I get super nervous around one of my professors. Perhaps it's a crush. He's fairly young and pretty cute... maybe that's it. I had to get something from his office yesterday and had some questions to ask him, so I kept telling myself 'you'll be fine, just relax' and the minute I started talking to him I could feel myself turning bright red and hot. Once I was aware of this I felt even more self-conscious and could barely speak. I felt comfortable after a while, but I'm worried about what he thinks. The worst part is, is that every class I have with him I blush. Do people notice blushing? All I want is to make a good impression with my teachers but this is just getting me down so much. I hate myself because of this. How can I relax around him? It's so awful, I feel so exposed and like I want to disappear right there.


----------



## Primitive Fish (Apr 12, 2013)

I've had professors that make me nervous. It's ok. You just have to try and view him as a normal person (he is). I think professors are used to students getting flustered around them. Don't psych yourself out when you go to talk to him. Just march right in there and talk like you would with a friend. It will get easier. No idea about the blushing problem. I've never had that problem, so I can't really comment. I don't think people notice though.


----------



## Squishyfibbins (Feb 22, 2013)

i'm the exact same way around my professors. i wish i had an answer for you.


----------

